# Do I keep tightening toilet tank to compress gasket? Tank is not touching bowl



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

Just installed 4 champions in a friends new house and shop. By tightening evenly a little on each side I was able to get the raised portion to touch at the front of the tank but seemed to tight to go much further. Once you get the front to touch the tank is pretty secure. I installed one in my house too and it was the same way. Not sure you can pull it down completely, there is quite a bit of space left at the rear. I have heard other complaints about this too, mine has been installed for 6 years and I have had no problems with the tank leaking.


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

I would just do it evenly on both sides until snug then turn the water on, you can always support it by putting something in back of the tank if there's to much movement. Most plumbing problems occur when people over tighten things.


----------



## rehabob (Apr 10, 2011)

*Don't Do It*

I agree with COLDIRON. Had the same problem with new A/S toilet. I put rubber shims on sides and back, out of sight, to keep tank level and prevent pulling bolts too tight. Sort-of glad to hear others have this same problem because I thought it was just my technique.


----------



## sethpnc (Apr 21, 2011)

*Update*

*Update:* I called American Standard and they told me that while it is tight, it is designed to be fully compressed until the tank touches the bowl, and to tighten very gradually until it gets there. So, my wife sat on the tank (she barely tops 100 pounds) while I tightened it up. Admittedly, it did feel much better and sturdier and looked right after tightening.

The tank is holding water (no leaks so far), but my inlet hose is too short, so back off to the box store today before I can hook it up for real.

Thanks for all the suggestions!

Seth


----------



## rehabob (Apr 10, 2011)

sethpnc said:


> My wife sat on the tank (she barely tops 100 pounds) while I tightened it up.


Well, that's being creative! Not sure I would have gotten that type of cooperation, though.:thumbup:


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

CMHbob said:


> Well, that's being creative! Not sure I would have gotten that type of cooperation, though.:thumbup:


I_ know_ I wouldn't have even asked for that type of cooperation.


----------

